# Nc-lost-11 mo. Old golden ret. Girl!!!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*THESE PEOPLE are from FL and were vacationing in NC.
Please contact them by phone and email Dennis Gallagher and Marg Barnes if you find her!!!!!* They lost Roxie, their rescued Golden Ret.!!

*please CALL DARLENE AND LARRY THE PARENTS AND EMAIL
DENNIS GALLAGHER [email protected] AND VERONICA KELSO.
[email protected]*

--------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Dennis Gallagher <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, Nov 2, 2009 at 7:21 PM
Subject: Lost Golden Retriever - Waxhaw, NC - $200 reward!


Dear Friends,



Please Cross Post far and wide to get this baby back to safety. These people have lost their sweetheart and want it back. I am sure they are heartbroken. I certainly would be.



See info below:



*Contact is: Darlene and Larry ASAP @ 904-708-3351 or 704 843 7982. *






From: marglbarnes [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Sunday, November 01, 2009 11:53 PM
To: Animal Adoption League
Subject: Lost Golden Retriever - Waxhaw, NC - $200 reward!



Please crosspost, Thanks. Waxhaw is near Charlotte, NC. Melanie

CONTACT: call Darlene and Larry ASAP @ 904-708-3351 or 704 843 7982.

Sent: Sun, November 1, 2009 1:04:48 PM
Subject: URGENT LOST DOG ALERT



Please cross post far and wide! A couple visiting from Florida is missing are missing their rescue Golden, an 11 month old female "Roxie". *Roxie pulled out of 

her collar and took off in the Cane Creek Park area of Waxhaw NC. She is a petite(44 pound) Golden Retriever, very friendly, and was wearing a teal colored

harness. The collar with tag was pulled off but She IS MICROCHIPPED. ​ *Her owners are devastated and need your help

*A $200 reward is being offered. Please, if you see a dog matching this description, please call Darlene and Larry ASAP @ 904-708-3351 or 704 843 7982.



Thank you!
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope they find her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Roxie's parents, Darlene and Larry, who are heartsick are staying in NC for another week trying desperately to find her.

Their phone number is above and there is another lady trying to help relay emails to them [email protected]
So please send emails to Dennis Gallagher [email protected] and her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

Please help us find this little girl!!!

here IS ROXIE'S PICTURE!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

how sad. She is adorable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie's parents*

Roxie's parents are visiting from florida and lost her in nc!!
They will stay one more week in nc, until they find her!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If I was up there I'd help. I'll send the info to my parents, but I don't think they live in the same area that she was lost.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please send to your parents*

please send to your parents and ask them to send to all they know.
My Heart goes out to Darlene and Larry. I just heard they are not going back to FL, until they FIND ROXIE!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am assuming they have checked all vets within 50 mile radius or more, posted on Craigslist, petfinder.com lost dog classifieds, and visited all shelters IN PERSON? Signs, posters... is there wilderness near there? I know it's not mountainous in the Charlotte area, so the risk of her having fallen or become injured is not as great. Did she run scared? or just take off with joy? Was she freaking out when she pulled her collar? has a humane trap been set?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They should also find out who does road side clean up- horrible thought- but they need to contact that department of the city and county and find out if any deceased golden retrievers were picked up along the road. 

I really hope with all my heart that they find her- alive and well. If she is running scared she won't go to anyone, though. She'll have to be corralled or trapped.

Oh one more thing. Have there been any sightings?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I passed it on. Hope they find her. Did they post on Craigslist? Gonna go check.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I hope this poor girl is found. We went thru the same thing two months ago on vacation in tennessee. I know what they are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with them. Come on Roxie , your mommy and daddy are waiting for you.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

I crossposted to friends here in NC that do rescue, they know more people and have lots of contacts.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Contact local, county and state police in the area. These guys are always on the road and pretty much see everything.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Apparently they have posted flyers for her up to 20 miles away at shopping centers, etc. and animal control has been notified. Also, according someone in our rescue she is micro-chipped so this is good! Keeping fingers crossed that someone finds her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

No, no sightings that I know of.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

Roxie is on Petfinder, Craigslist and FidoFinder.

Riddle: Did you ever find your dog?

I can just FEEL how horrible the parents feel. I would be FRANTIC!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They need to GO to every shelter and LOOK at the dogs. They need to call every vet. They need to be proactive. They need to get it on several radio stations, or even the TV (since they are staying there and it's a rescue, someone might run it!)

I wish them the best!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Everyone*

Everyone: thank you for your suggestions. I am emlg. them to Louise Gallagher and to Veronica Kelso who are trying to help them find Roxie.
*here is a Flyer they made up
PLEASE EMAIL DENNIS & LOUISE GALLAGHER AND VERONICA KELSO-THEY ARE GATHERING EMAILS FOR THE PARENTS.
DENNIS & LOUISE GALLAGHER [email protected] AND 
VERONICA KELSO
[email protected]*


Here I was still a baby, adopted from
the Humane Society in Jacksonville, Florida.
Here I’m growing;
I’m about 6 months old
with my puppy coat!
Here I am at 9 months old.
Most of my puppy coat is lost
and my legs are tall and thin.
See my long, thin legs!
I’m wearing my teal harness
with the blue dolphin pattern.
I was wearing it when I was lost.
I’m 11 months old and I weigh 44 lbs.
Hello, I’m Roxie.
I was lost
in Cane Creek Park in Waxhaw, NC Oct. 27.
I’m still lost and my family needs your
help to find me.
When they do, we’ll
go home to Florida.
Please call if you can
help.
904 708 3351
704 843 7982
Remember, there’s no such
thing as “just a dog”.
$200 REWARD


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Little Update*

*Little Update*
Thank you all for sharing your suggestions on how to find Roxie.
I've been relaying them all to Veronica and Louise and Dennis Gallagher.

I spoke to Veronica a few minutes ago:

Roxie got lose when she was playing with SAM a Six Year old Treeing Walker Coonhound at the Camp Ground. They chased one another into the woods Sam returned but Roxie did not.

The phone number associated with Roxie's Microchip is her parents Cell PHone, thank heavens!
Yes, the shelters have been checked.
They have done a radio spot on Roxie and are trying to find someone on TV that can get Roxie out there.
TOnight at 5 PM, a German Shep tracking dog will work the entire campground trying to find Roxie, so please SAY BIG PRAYERS that Roxie is found unharmed and can be returned to her loving parents!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Loyal, GSD, tracked Roxie last night...*

From Veronica-Loyal, GSD, Tracked Roxie last night. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The tracker who came to the park tonight found that Roxie has been 
circling (walking about 5 miles daily), making left turns, has found 
a water source, has stuck to the trails and walked the power lines. 
She believes Roxie is in the park or on the perimeter. She also 
believes the tracks are fresh. She explained that in 3 days a dog, 
to include Roxie, will revert to a feral state and hide, etc. She 
believes Roxie is hiding. Please pray that we can intercept her, 
that she will not be on the roads (the perimeter) and get hit. WE 
ARE ENCOURAGED. The dog tracking Roxie, "Loyal", had the greatest 
number of recoveries nationwide last year. He is a 6-year-old German 
Shepherd. The tracker is very hopeful.

Please forward this e-mail to as many as you can. We need as much 
help as possible communicating online while we're on the trails and 
canvassing neighborhoods. For any of you who have contacted groups 
or posted Roxie, if you would please write and share once again who 
they are, I will make a comprehensive list and share it with Darlene 
and Larry. There at the campsite they do not have access to the 
computer or these e-mails. They are working very hard, barely 
resting, to find Roxie and feeling the strong emotions each one of us 
would feel if this were our dog.


Thank you for everything,

Veronica
[email protected] 
__________________


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I just posted to my facebook. I hope we can find this pup soon. poor baby is probably so scared.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

I am sure that poor ROXIE IS PETRIFIED!!

She is lost in Cane Creek Park in Waxhaw, NC, near Charlotte, NC!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey somehow survived 15 days in the woods. I'm sure he too was hiding. Bailey walked out of the woods on his own to be with another dog. Someone was walking the dog. As timid as Bailey is and was, he was attracted to the dog walking by at a distance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Thanks for the tip!!! There is a resident dog Treeing Walker Coonhound, SAM, who has lived at the campground all his life named SAM. He and Roxie were friends. Hunters dropped SAM off and deserted him when he was a pup.
People at the grounds feed him and SAM loves it there I am told.
I am hoping that when they take SAM through the woods maybe Roxie will come out of hiding.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another update*

ANOTHER update from Veronica:

Loyal will be back tomorrow at 11:00 in the morning. Yes, daytimes are viable. Please keep praying. I've received more info from the tracker this morning, still good, about her whereabouts. I'm rushing out back to the camp but will update you. Please e-mail me again if you've not heard from me. *THANK YOU FOR KEEPING OUR GOLDEN FRIENDS UP TO DATE. (My own Golden, Sam, is 12!)*Many thanks,


Veronica


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LATEST from Veronica at 10:59 PM Last Night Nov. 6*

Latest on Roxie missing G.R. in Waxhaw, NC from 10:59 PM Last night 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today we broadened our search south to Buford, SC. We're continuing 
to canvas outside areas and search throughout Cane Creek Park. A 
lady who saw our new flyer at a small store called to say she saw 
Roxie and has seen her several times behind her house in a soy bean 
field, etc. Although we could not confirm the sighting, we had two 
other individuals in the same area also say that they saw Roxie or 
saw a Golden that could be her. All of the sightings are unconfirmed.

Amazingly, these dirt roads, although far from the camp the way we 
would typically drive, back up to Cane Creek and are approximately 3 
miles from the park. We will work through these areas again 
tomorrow early in hopes of spotting her. Additionally, if Roxie is 
circling and making left hand turns as the tracker stated, this could 
easily be the direction she moves toward. The tracker's last 
information to us revealed that Roxie has slept under canoes in the 
day park area of the park. Again, if she's turning left, the "pieces 
of the puzzle" may be fitting together.

Larry and Darlene remain committed and encouraged. They're learning 
how to help bring Roxie to them once she's spotted if she has 
reverted to more feral behavior. We're all ready with bait and slip 
leads, happy friend dog(s) and Roxie's toys!

We hope to e-mail very good news soon.

Many thanks again,

Veronica
[email protected]


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Come home Roxie. We are all praying here she will be found safe and sound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please pray for roxie*

Please pray for Roxie to be found safe and sound today!!!:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope Roxie is found safe today! Poor girl she's probably scared and hungry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes, I'm sure little Roxie is scared and hungy.
Her parents are HEARTBROKEN.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Roxie please some out of hiding your parents miss you. I was so hoping that she would be found by now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No word*

NO word yet, please keep praying.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Just bumping. Scanned the web this morning and still nothing....

Lets keep good thoughts going for this pup.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Come home Roxie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So worried*

Haven't heard anything-so worried and scared for Roxie.

Don't know it it's a good sign I haven't heard anything or not.

I hope I haven't heard because they are busy looking for little Roxie and are hot on her trail.

Prayers needed!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Still no word*

still no word on Roxie.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this makes me sad. I hope they can find her.
At least it's warmer in that area and we don't have to worry about that yet.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Still praying they'll find her...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*STILL no word*

Still no word on Roxie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Help needed to find Roxie*



Karen519 said:


> *THESE PEOPLE are from FL and were vacationing in NC.*
> *Please contact them by phone and email Dennis Gallagher and Marg Barnes if you find her!!!!!* They lost Roxie, their rescued Golden Ret.!!
> 
> *please CALL DARLENE AND LARRY THE PARENTS AND EMAIL*
> ...


*Help is needed to locate little Roxie*. Waxhaw, NC is located in Union County, outside of Charlotte, NC.

If you live in this area and have some free time and can HELP, please contact 
*Veronica at #710-843-7982 or Roxie's owner, Darlene at #904-708-3351.*


A request to help make phone calls, check area shelters regularly, including the Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Control Shelter for little Roxie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

*Is there anyone in Waxhaw (Charlotte) NC or Bufort, SC that can help look for Roxie.*

*Help is needed to locate little Roxie. Waxhaw, NC is located in Union County, outside of Charlotte, NC.

If you live in this area and have some free time and can HELP, please contact 
Veronica at #710-843-7982 or Roxie's owner, Darlene at #904-708-3351.
Veronica's email is: [email protected] Calling her would be better though.


A request to help make phone calls, check area shelters regularly, including the Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Control Shelter for little Roxie. *


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I keep hoping for good news. Come home sweet Roxie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessi*

Jessi

Keep praying. They are on Roxie's trail.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Still praying hard!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Roxie

I can't even fathom how worried Roxie's parents are. She's been lost since
October 27th.

Still Praying.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from veronica*

UPDATE JUST NOW FROM VERONICA

Hi Karen,


It's about 8 P.M. We had a call after the Find Toto calls were made. It's a location about 8 miles from the other sightings. If this was Roxie, she would be moving about 10 miles daily and may be moving on. When we got there, two other neighbors had also seen Roxie. These remain unconfirmed, meaning we have not seen her. However, the descriptions were very good. The tracker is in Raleigh today and unavailable to be with us. I'm anxious for her return.


If we could know what "checking" means, that would be wonderful. We checked Union County (gas shelter), physically went there today.

CAROLINAS MOM
What do you mean when you say the shelters are being checked?


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Just checking and still praying.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*NO more news*

No more news right now.

Loyal, the GSD Tracking Dog, won't be back until tomorrow.

Veronica and Roxie's parents really need help looking for her and people to go to or call shelters for Roxie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

*ROXIE

Nothing to report today.

Keep praying!

Roxie needs you!!!*


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What a bummer! Still praying!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from veronica*

UPDATE from Veronica

The Tracker is coming back today at Noon and there is a TV Reporter that is going to do a story on Roxie now!

Please everyone pray very hard for Roxie and if you can help at help, even check shelters online,we could really use the help!

Sandy: Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That is great that there will be a reporter there. I hope the word gets out and she is found! Will be looking for good news tonight:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom

Now the tracker can't come today but is coming tomorrow.

They have a humane trap baited hoping Roxie will be drawn to some food!

*What they really need besides prayers is help. Please anyone in NC or SC if you could help in anyway, even looking online at the shelters in the area
please call Veronica. They are so tired and have to keep going for Roxie.
Darlene and Larry have been to shelters looking for their baby.
Imagine how they feel!!*

please CALL VERONICA TO HELP! 704 843 7982


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Don't forget roxie*

Please don't forget Roxie!
Veronica really needs help. *You don't have to live in NC or SC.*I live in Illinois and Lucky Pup lives in MO and we are trying to look at shelters on Petfinder for her and sending emails out.
Carolina Mom and Merlin's Mom are doing much, too!!

*please CALL VERONICA TO HELP! 704 843 7982 *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Nov. 14*

Update from Veronica on Sat., Nov. 14th


ROXIE WAS SEEN RUNNING IN THE DITCH LAST NIGHT AROUND 10:0 P.M. ON 
PARK SCHOOL ROAD ABOUT 1.5 MILES FROM THE HIGH SCHOOL ON THE RIGHT 
SIDE OF THE ROAD. THREE OF US WENT OUT BUT DID NOT FIND HER. THIS 
ROAD IS RIGHT BEHIND THE FIELD SHE WAS IN. NEYA AND JOHN PUT ALL THE 
FLYERS OUT ON THIS ROAD YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Update from Last night and today from Veronica:

Karen and Sandy,


I'm going out to the trap. The chicken was taken, the trap door down and NO animal? I need to get there asap with more chicken and a poster, etc. I'm thinking school children let an animal out, maybe fearing something bad would happen to it?


*COULD YOU PLEASE E-MAIL ME AN UPDATE WITH THE LIST OF WHO IS AT **WHAT SHELTER HELPING TO LOOK? * 

Union County Shelter Monroe, NC
Lancaster in Lancaster, SC
and
York County Animal Shelter in York, SC

The tracker was here again yesterday. She thinks within two to three days Roxie will get in the trap. She wants us baiting it well with chicken. I drove Darlene on the areas/sightings until 2:00 in the morning. (I've slept very little since the end of the week.)
Veronica's hubby lost his job
Perhaps other rescue groups who are pulling from these three would check for Roxie?)


*PLEASE ALL NC AND SC PEOPLE. IF you know anyone who lives near to these shelters or know someone who works or volunteers there, please email Veronica and tell her you will help look.
Right now Veronica is the only one looking for Roxie out there!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

These poor people. I'll check the shelters websites. That is all I'm able to do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Thank you. Any checking you can do will be so appreciated.
Actually Roxie has three threads on here-I know too confusing.
Also look at the thread
Begging for Help Waxhaw, NC to Buford, SC in Golden Ret. Cases, too.

Here is latest:

THIS IS the second time that the chicken has been eaten from the Humane Trap and the trap was open. Veronica thinks that maybe Roxie or another animal does get locked in there but perhaps a child or someone who thinks the dog is going to get hurt opens the door and lets them out.

Right now poor Veronica is running back and forth on her own to bait the trap with chicken and trying to find Roxie.

If anyone knows someone in or near Waxhaw please contact Veronica to help her.

I know how hard it is to lose a job-I lost mine on Sept. 16th. 
__________________


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You might tell Veronica to post a sign right by the trap indicating that they're trying to trap their lost dog, so if anyone sees a dog in the trap, please don't let her out! Any child old enough to be out on his/her own should be able to read something simple.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

FINN

GOT THIS FROM VERONICA:

Yesterday morning some animal got in the trap, took the chicken and, apparently, got out. Larry found the door closed. I did re-set the trap with chicken. I also nailed a poster (protected in plastic) to the tree. Terry, Larry bought a heavy, long chain; the trap is secured to the tree and locked.


NO SIGHTINGS YESTERDAY.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Veronica*

From Veronica at 4:20 PM Today



MARI (marbocat) is helping me!!!!!!! THANK YOU, Mari! Mari is trying to get someone to help check Union County Shelter and Lancaster!!!


I spoke with the tracker; she feels we're really close. She thinks Roxie may have been the one to get out of the trap and gave me more info on checking the latch, etc. She's very positive. She's still in Raleigh and is headed home tomorrow. No specific time set for her return. Also, she's come multiple times and is non-profit. If anyone would like to donate to help to keep her coming, please let me know!


Thank you,


Veronica


On Nov 17, 2009, at 10:35 AM, Karen M. Van Swearingen wrote:


Veronica: Is your phone number near the trap in case Roxie gets in there an you would need to be called right away!!!
When are the tracker and Loyal coming back to search and did you find anyone else to search with you?

Karen M. Van Swearingen

----- Original Message -----

Hello Everyone,


This morning we found a large black cat belonging to a neighbor in the trap. We were resetting it and adding chicken when two high school boys came to tell us they'd gotten off their school bus and were standing in their parking lot looking out toward a cul de sac with homes with wooded lots (a "stone's throw" from the soy bean field and the "tucked in" spot we have the trap. Also the location Loyal was very excited finding scent). They saw (from quite a distance) a "brown" medium-sized dog looking, then tail down went back further in the woods. These woods are right between Crow Rd. and Parkwood School Rd. exactly where the sightings have been. (Yesterday, for anyone I hadn't told, something got in, took the chicken and got out; the door was shut. Dog food and a cookie were in the bowl still. I thought maybe someone let the animal out, but also, it could be the animal (dog) backed out, catching the door, and wasn't trapped. My dog found BM (fresh) 8 feet from the trap.


Lee, my husband, and I have been through the woods there and to the woods behind the Maple Knoll neighborhood (also a sighting and where Roxie is believed to be eating someone's cat food) for several hours. We found nothing!


Terry, we are so grateful to be using your trap; thank you, again!


Tracy, thank you for receiving these e-mails. I know you have a MILLION animals who need you there at the shelter. Knowing you're there looking for Roxie is incredible.


Also, while Lee and I were hiking, we spoke again to neighbors right where Roxie may have been this morning. Another neighbor told this neighbor that Roxie was there (at their house) Sunday but was scared and wouldn't come to them.


HERE'S THE PATTERN WE MAY BE SEEING: Roxie moves at night on Parkwood School Road. Roxie is out early in the mornings between the schools and Maple Knoll. Roxie is out in the yards/fields/houses on Crow Rd. in the afternoons. This would be the circular pattern our tracker, Kare, has described.
Thank you, again, so very much


Veronica



Yesterday morning some animal got in the trap, took the chicken and, apparently, got out. Larry found the door closed. I did re-set the trap with chicken. I also nailed a poster (protected in plastic) to the tree. Terry, Larry bought a heavy, long chain; the trap is secured to the tree and locked.


NO SIGHTINGS YESTERDAY.


I did go online and I thought I registered from ALL the shelters in our area (28173) to receive e-mails. I'm receiving daily, however, only an e-mail from York County? I don't understand it?


Is someone checking daily or could someone re-register her for me?


Thank you,


Veronica

On Nov 16, 2009, at 7:10 PM, [email protected] wrote:


has this dog been reported through PetHarbor which goes directly to the shelters for lost or stolen animals (dogs and cats) www.petharbor.com ; you can attach his pic too

Just attach to all the shelters in the area.....

Mari


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*update*

update

Veronica just called:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PLEASE PRAY AS HARD AS YOU CAN!!!


TO ALL:



VERONICA is going where there was a sighting of Roxie this AM. Woman just called now and said she has been following Roxie on Craigslist so Sandy can you update Craigslist.


Roxie was spotted on Parkwood School Road farther away from High School almost where it intersects Old Waxhaw Monroe Road.


Please pray.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No word yet*

No word yet!

Either Veronica is still out looking for Roxie, or it was a false alarm and I have to go out tonight.

Will let everyone know if I hear as soon as I can.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Darn.......Wish I was closer as I would be out there on my weekends looking too.
Just a thought, as I looked at aerial images of the area and noticed a few homes on that streach of Parkwood..... Are these folks on board for finding Roxie? Perhaps those traps or just food could be set near the homes? Also noticed it seems to be a rather heavily wooded area too.
I would just keep leaving food around just to keep her in the area.
Parkwood School Road is the road that goes left to right then goes diagonal to the top left and intersects Waxhaw Rd.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill Thank you for those words. You can look for her online if you will.
We can use all the help we can get.
Here is Veronica's lastest update today:
Hello!

We've worked with the traps a couple hours this afternoon. One of 
the traps let an animal out because it didn't close. The other trap 
wasn't closing when we were testing it. Lee, my husband, and Brian, 
the property owner, worked very hard to make them work.

I had another sighting today. It was on McNeely Road, further away 
from the sightings. I did drive there and I did see the dog. It was 
a female lab mix who did resemble Roxie, but was definitely not a 
GOLDEN MIX.

Otherwise, no sightings.

The lab we found last night is being cared for and ads have been 
placed in the paper.

Veronica


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Not much of an update*

Not much of an update:

From Veronica

I found a possum, a young one, in one of the traps this morning. Otherwise, all is quiet!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I keep on checking this thread hoping for great news - they must love their girl so much to still be looking - I really feel for their loss. I hope Roxie is found soon. mental hugs to owners.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

We will all keep working. We can't give up on Roxie-she is counting on everyone that is trying to find her.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

has anyone checked the golden in the humane shelter in rome georgia, i know it's a hike, but someone could have picked her up and released her near rome georgia. the golden was posted on this forum today.
just thought it couldn't hurt to ask!!!!!!!!!!!!
beth, moose and angel


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=990570&posted=1#post990570


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I dont recall seeing it mentioned but is Roxie chipped ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

I also have a posting in Golden Ret. Cases that I have been updating.

Yes, Roxie is microchipped with a Home Again chip.

Here is update from Veronica in Waxhaw, NC dated this morning:
Good Morning,

The tracker came yesterday. She confirmed the sighting behind the 
B.P. Station at Providence and 200. She found tracks and bowel 
movement. Loyal found scent and the tracker said that the scent was 
within 24 hours old. Also, she found scent behind the cemetery in 
the woods. She said, "This dog makes tracks." I believe she stopped 
earlier than she'd hoped because of the rain. The tracker will be in 
Raleigh today and tomorrow. She is meeting the producer and they're 
shooting the pilot....

At the store, the tracker talked with an employee who said Roxie had 
been hit by a car and killed. It was frightening and I won't go into 
the details, but we tracked down the original source of the 
information and the dog that was hit and killed near that location 
was a male dog. Also, it was 10-13 weeks ago and could NOT have been 
Roxie. I spoke with the man who disposed of the body and he assured 
me it was not Roxie. So, if you hear a story that says, "Someone 
called the owner and he didn't come look..." please correct this and 
know this was not Roxie. ... With great relief and resolve, our day 
continued.

... Later a man that we had spoken with earlier called Darlene to say 
he had Roxie, had found her. She called me and I drove toward his 
location. He was having dinner with his mother, had left the dog in 
the car... I was desperate to get to him. Long story short, it took 
hours before I finally was able to see the dog. IT WAS A PUREBRED 
CHOW. Kerry met me and knew the owner of the dog because she lives 
in the area. Together we returned the dog, "Little Bit". It was 
pouring rain.

I checked the traps with Diane, the owner of the property, after all 
of the above and they were empty last night.

THEN DARLENE RECEIVED A LATE CALL. ANOTHER SIGHTING. This she feels 
is one of two most credible sightings she's received. This man heard 
about Roxie, knew about her being missing due to the flyers, but also 
was at church (Mary Elizabeth Baptist by the cemetery) and the pastor 
made an announcement yesterday. He and friends searched 40 minutes 
in the rain and she had "disappeared". The location of the sighting 
was HWY 200 and Nesbitt, near the other sightings. I WILL FOLLOW UP 
IN DETAIL TODAY.

Veronica


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Quick update from veronica*

QUICK UPDATE FROM VERONICA

Hi, this is a quickie because I'm heading to the shelter, Union County.

First, man who heads shelter is PERSONAL friend of Diane, the 
property owner who has our traps. She's called Pat and he confirmed 
the Golden at the shelter is NOT Roxie! I'll be taking them a 
Thanksgiving cake now and double checking!

ALSO, KIM, I WENT TO THE WOMAN'S HOUSE WITH THE FOUND LAB MIX. THERE 
IS NO ANSWER. I WAITED A LONG TIME. NO BARKING FROM WITHIN. I WILL 
GO THERE AGAIN. HER PHONE NUMBER SHOULD BE RECONNECTED TOMORROW. I 
AM A PHOTOGRAPHER SO I CAN EASILY TAKE A NICE PORTRAIT, ETC. AND SEND 
TO YOU.

I WILL BE BACK IN TOUCH. I WILL FOLLOW UP ON THIS DOG.

After the shelter, I'll be at the campsite and then to the traps with 
more supply of chicken for Diane, the owner.

MANY THANKS,

Veronica


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from veronica at 1:09 am today!*

Update from Veronica at 1:09 A.M. This Morning!


Dear Friends,

There was fresh bowel movement by the traps tonight. Otherwise, no 
sightings, nothing in the traps.

The tracker is coming tomorrow. She has been successful with the 
producer and they're moving forward to create a show (on Animal 
Planet or National Geographic).

I took a Thanksgiving cake from Darlene and Larry to the Union County 
Shelter and visited the dogs available for adoption! No Roxie!

The camp site is quiet, no campers. I fed Sam, the camp dog. 
Roxie's crate is dry and her bedding is in her crate. The door of 
the deck remains open. No Roxie yet.

Neither Darlene nor I know where the tracker should begin?

It's a little after 11:00 and I'm headed back to my mom's for the 
night. She's doing better! I won't be online early in the morning 
and may be meeting the tracker sometime; she's supposed to call me to 
tell me when she's coming. I WILL UPDATE!

Thank you for everything. Please send ideas or thoughts for 
tomorrow's direction.

Again, thank you

Veronica 
__________________


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Small Update from Veronica*

*Small Update from Veronica

Veronica has managed to find and save three other dogs in her search for Roxie:*
HELLO!


The 42-pound lab mix, female, has a home and is safely there! Her name is "Sugar"; she is 3 years old and is NOT pregnant. She was spayed one year ago.


Thank you, Kim, Karen, and Sandy for standing by to help her. Thank you, Kerry, for all you did to help have her scanned, etc!


We found only a black cat in one of the traps. Otherwise, they are re-set and filled with good, new chicken!!


THE TRACKER IS NOT FEELING WELL, AS DARLENE MAY HAVE SHARED, AND IS NOT COMING UNTIL FRIDAY.


Karen, when I see Sam he's at the campgrounds. He was sleeping in leaves nearby Darlene and Larry's trailer and happy to be fed last night. I don't know how often he's travelled as far as Frank's house... Maybe Darlene and Larry would like to contact Frank and map out that circle? He works on week-ends only, is a very sweet older gentleman. He has a very kind heart!


THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Veronica


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry if this is a repeat posts, has anyone checked this listing?

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet2856400.html


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That dog DOES look similar. More than any others I have seen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

Please everyone keep Roxie and her family in your prayers today.

Roxie, please come home!!!

The Tracker is coming tomorrow, again.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I think they should call and check...she is listed as adopted now....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

I think I sent this dog to Darlene and Veronica before, but I thought she looked like Roxie, too.

I just resent to them. Thanks for bringing her to my attention!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*latest...*

Keep Praying 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I really think PRAYERS are what Roxie Needs!
Today is a month she was lost!!

Veronica said yesterday or Wed., that the TRACKER was coming back today.

Please Dear God, let Roxie be found SAFE AND SOUND. 
__________________


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Sunday, Nov. 29th*

Latest Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GOOD MORNING!!!


It's Sunday, almost 9:30 A.M. I've missed you all but have heard through Darlene "the news" online!
FIRST MY UPDATE FROM THE TRACKER: Kare really believes we're close to getting Roxie. I was with her again last night. Larry too. He, as you know, is back from Florida!!! Kare believes Roxie was the dog in the crate that backed out originally. She has "layered scents" of her at the house where we now have Terri's trap. (The other trap remains in the woods off the Parkwood School location.) Eight times two bowls of cat food and one bowl of water have been completely eaten/drunk. The owner of the property is working with two stray cats and is feeding them on her porch. She is a knowledgeable animal person, has cats of her own who are wonderfully cared for and live indoors. She is also knowledgeable of the dogs in the neighborhood and has shared with great detail why she believes this might be Roxie. Originally, there was a sighting of a "Golden" standing in the cul de sac behind this woman's house. I made it to the sighting within 10 minutes and found no dog. I drove by this woman's house and stopped to talk with her. This is when she shared how minutes before food and water had been taken. She explained that this had happened four times. Now, since then, as I shared, it has happened eight times.


Kare has also found scent and a water source on Mary Elizabeth Church Road. She has directed Larry when to be there (repeated patterns of the times of the sightings). Kare believes Roxie is definitely "out there". That she is "making tracks". That her pattern is not quite circular because she follows the power lines, but that we do HAVE the pattern. She wants Roxie to get comfortable with going in the trap at the new location. She "has a very good feeling" as of yesterday when we placed the trap.


DRIVING BETWEEN THE TWO LOCATIONS, IT'S APPROXIMATELY 5 MILES. IT WOULD MEAN ROXIE CROSSES HWY 200 AT SOME POINT.

Other News: We had a false sighting last night. A dog VERY MUCH looking like Roxie. This dog does not go to the area of the traps/other sightings; we're confident of that!


WITH REGARD TO THE GOLDEN AT GASTON: I SPOKE WITH BARBARA/HSUC. BARBARA HAS COPIED ME AN E-MAIL SHE SENT TO A CONTACT THAT COULD HELP US PULL THE DOG FROM THAT SHELTER. I HAVE NO REPLY AS OF YET. MARI, I ALSO SPOKE TO PAT SHANNON AND SHE DIRECTED ME TO SPEAK WITH YOU ABOUT PULLING HER THROUGH AAL. I WILL GO TO THE SHELTER AND PULL THE DOG IF I CAN BE AUTHORIZED TO DO SO AND IF THERE IS A PLAN IN PLACE TO FACILITATE THIS DOG'S CARE. I haven't read all of the e-mails I've missed and you all may be way ahead of me with regard to this dog....


Many thanks again,

Veronica


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I keep praying she finds her dog. fingers crossed so much...


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

We are still looking for her!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just reading this whole thread now. They must be out of their minds with worry. It seems like they get so close and then nothing. We will be praying very hard for a Christmas miracle that this baby comes back soon !!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I shall pray for a christmas miracle too.

I cannot believe it has been a month. Just unbelievably sad.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am praying too. They do need a Christmas Miracle.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I know this was already posted, but I don't recall anyone responding to it.... http://www.adoptapet.com/pet2856400.html 
It look's a lot like Roxie however the head is a little more blond. Let me know! I'm praying for her and her family! This is so sad!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

tessalover said:


> I know this was already posted, but I don't recall anyone responding to it.... http://www.adoptapet.com/pet2856400.html
> It look's a lot like Roxie however the head is a little more blond. Let me know! I'm praying for her and her family! This is so sad!


 It does look a little like her. I will call tommorrow. Thanks!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you get a chance to call yet? Is it her?


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm praying for mircle for this baby!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

On petfinder there is a few goldens that were found in parts of NC under the dogs there were found.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Can you post links??? I am nno good with pet finders. Thanks


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Yup I have to go out, but I'll be back in about 2 hours. I'll post them then. Did you call about the one I told you about yesturday?


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's the link for the page for the found dogs in NC, however you can't give out a link for just one page for each dog, because it just a more info kinda thing you'll get it when you see it. http://www.petfinder.com/classified...i?state=NC&order=created+DESC&keyword=&type=F. And here's the one for SC http://www.petfinder.com/classified...i?state=SC&order=created+DESC&keyword=&type=F. There is only one golden there, but it kinda sounds like it might be Roxie. Not completely sure. Also I found this... http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15187396. It says he is a he on the add, but they might have made a mistake (I'm trying to give this a little hope) and it does look a little like Roxie. Please check them all out and let me know.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

tessalover said:


> Yup I have to go out, but I'll be back in about 2 hours. I'll post them then. Did you call about the one I told you about yesturday?


 Yes I did. She was adopted back in Sept. Thank you. I will check the other is a little while.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, I couldn' wait and I email them already. Thanks so much!! Kathy


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

O.K. I'm feeling really confidented abotu all the puppys I've found, but this one just a little more... http://www.adoptapet.com/pet3173441.html. Theres not a lot of info on her, but the picture. Please let me know!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

tessalover said:


> O.K. I'm feeling really confidented abotu all the puppys I've found, but this one just a little more... http://www.adoptapet.com/pet3173441.html. Theres not a lot of info on her, but the picture. Please let me know!


Oh my gosh that does look so much like her!! I'm not goingto be able to sleep tonight I'll be thinking about this dog. You are awesome!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Please let me know as soon as you find out! She needès to come home. My dog went missing when I was younger and we never found her. It broke my heart. Now I have a Golden and she's never run away for more then a hour. if she ran away I would probley die. She's my life!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I really hope she is found. I keep checking for the happy update.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

tessalover said:


> Please let me know as soon as you find out! She needès to come home. My dog went missing when I was younger and we never found her. It broke my heart. Now I have a Golden and she's never run away for more then a hour. if she ran away I would probley die. She's my life!


 I will let you know. I have to work tomorrow so it will be later in the day.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I heard back from all of them except one and none of them are her  Thanks for the links. If you find any more let us know.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

are they still having sightings? I would think this long shewould be tired enough - if they are - she should be easier to catch?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Veronica was called today*

Veronica was called today-someone said they saw Roxie around a school at 3:00. Veronica went there but didn't see her. Veronica is going back tonight.
Please pray!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my I am praying so hard that they find Roxie, I check here so many times a day for updates and hoping for a happy outcome.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Still looking for Roxie. I anyone finds anything please pm me and I'll check into it. Thanks kathy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Still praying that this little girl is found. I wish I could help


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Update from Veronica:

Hi,

So sorry I'm so late writing.

Hollywood is interested in Roxie! Her story: The Golden lost in the 
soy bean fields whose owners go against all odds to find her, and yet 
find themselves suffering now too....

Next step: Kare tracking latest sightings and trap being tripped, 
etc. Probably Monday. FOCUS IN ON WHERE TO LOOK.

Then appeal for volunteers (many, many) to "make something 
happen" (Kare's words)! Together, we meet, go over safety rules, 
split into two's with cell phones, search and canvas.

Then two crews come here to shoot WHEN we have her located.

OUR NEEDS:

Free Flyers printed/we're checking into this.

VOUNTEERS TO COME. Keri said there is a volunteer list online? IS 
THIS TRUE? People who may help?

I'm going to get a bite for our family and keep trying to reach 
Summer. ANY ADVICE?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

Bumping for Roxie.

Kathy: It will be difficult for them to get vols. on Monday cause most people work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest*

VERONICA had a long conversation w/a lady in Fayetteville which is about 2 1/2 hrs. away and she has seen a Golden Ret. Mix for about a week that fits Roxie's description. Today she is taking her dog to try to lure her.
Please pray it is Roxie or that it is someone elses missing Golden Ret. and she can get her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I keep checking for news........


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I pray they find Roxie soon, I can not imagine what these people are going through so many possible sightings with no joy at the end.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

Please everyone pray we find little Roxie soon.
I can't even begin to imagine the heartbreak that Darlene, Larry and Veronica have been gOing through since Oct. 27th!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I am begining to wonder if the "local sightings" are being done by people who are just jerking our chain.
Sorry I'm not closer otherwise I'd be down there looking too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Yes, there have been manys sightings close by and within 11 miles of where Roxie got lost in Waxhaw, NC.

Today, a lady in Fayetteville, emld. pics to Veronica-she has been feeding a Golden Ret. who she thinks is Roxie for 1 wk., but whenever she trys to get the dog, she won't let her get her.
The Tracker, Kare, who has a GSD Tracking Dog named Loyal went out to Fayetteville today to try to find this Gold. Ret. Even if it's not Roxie, someone has lost their sweetheart and I am hoping Kare and Loyal can get the dog.

Please say some prayers. Fayetteville is about 2 hrs. 30 mins. from Waxhaw, but the Tracker said that dogs have traveled further than that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

*The tracker went out to Fayetteville yesterday and it was not Roxie.
It was a 3-4 old male Golden REt. Mix and they could not catch him.

The lady Barbara who has been feeding him and worrying sick about him is now trying to find a humane trap so she can possibly catch him or a Humane Society or Rescue to help catch him or lend her a humane trap before he gets hit by a car.*


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Anything?????????????????????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa and All those wondeful people following Roxie's Story!


Sad to say- no update.
Roxies story will be out tomorrow, Jan. 6TH and Jan. 13th, in Moneysaver Magazine so hopefully that will bring some calls, some leads.
We are still looking everyday-some of us can only look online, but we continue to not give up hope.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all...*

TO All those wonderful people following Roxie's Story!


Sad to say- no update.
Roxies story will be out tomorrow, Jan. 6TH and Jan. 13th, in Moneysaver Magazine so hopefully that will bring some calls, some leads.
We are still looking everyday-some of us can only look online, but we continue to not give up hope.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just keep hoping to see that post that says she's found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest Update from Veronica in Waxhaw, NC, on Roxie*

Hello Everyone! 


I'm writing to update us all on our ROXIE SEARCH:


Darlene is doing the following:


1. Placing an AD in the MONEYSAVER. This is in addition to the (corrected) pet section of the paper that should be here tomorrow and be in the following Money Saver issue as well. This will target 30,000 homes in zones 2 and 8, to include Waxhaw to Weddington and the south Monroe area, which includes the Parkwood School Road area, etc. It does not target South Carolina. 


2. Darlene is holding on any calls made by Findtoto at this time. The consensus is that it would be most effective done immediately or quickly after a dog is missing OR if we have additional sightings.


3. Darlene is also placing a LOST AD in the Lancaster Newspaper.


4. Darlene is sending info. to Wixie Radio. They will announce it daily when they have this information. Also, Darlene may call up to three times weekly to talk about our search for Roxie. (Listening to this station (talk radio) is apparently very, very popular here and a daily activity for many residents. Darlene did call previously when she and Larry were here.) DARLENE, I'M HERE TO HELP WITH ANY INFO YOU NEED PREPARED TO SEND THEM.


5. Darlene will be calling her vet and asking them to make calls to the local area vets, those most likely to have seen Roxie after her disappearance. They include the following: Waxhaw Animal Hospital; Weddington Animal Hospital; Monroe Animal Hospital; Indian Trail Hospital; Faulkner Animal Hospital; The Country Vet; Fort Lawn Animal Hospital. MARI AND KERI, WOULD YOU PLEASE ADVISE ME OF ANY VET THAT SHOULD ALSO BE INCLUDED IN THIS LIST? AND DARLENE, WILL YOU PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY ADDITIONAL CONTACT INFO FOR THESE VETS?
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________


KERI will be picking up Darlene and Larry's trap, the second trap used at the Parkwood School Rd. location. She will store the trap for Darlene and Larry in her garage. KERI, I WOULD LIKE TO COME AND CLEAN AND STERILIZE THE TRAP, BASED ON DEBBIE'S RECOMMENDATIONS, ETC. COULD YOU CALL ME WHEN IT WOULD BE CONVENIENT FOR YOU?


KERI will also direct the remaining canvassing in the Buford area; Victoria will be helping! Keri was quick to go to the County Line Store (the area of the last sighting in which the woman stated only that, "It was a pretty dog that looked like the poster." ) There is a man there who KNEW all about Roxie, whose girlfriend lives near the park and he travels to her home keeping his eye out consistently for her. This man shared that there is a brown, male dog there at the store area who has been put out by his owner. We had previously canvassed this area, to include stores, gas stations, restaurants, feed stores, the Faulkner Animal Hospital, and some residences. 




Here is what I am doing:


1. I'm staying in contact with Terry Schultz. Terry so graciously allowed us to have her very nice trap for many weeks. We pulled and cleaned the trap and helped Terry place it at a location in Waxhaw for another rescue unrelated to Roxie. Terry will be removing the trap from its location today and taking it to her home. I know she would be very happy to help us again should we have sightings. I will be ready, then, to place the trap and to stay with it.


2. I will continue to check on the camp site, to include Roxie's crate and blanket. We have a large poster on a tree at site 29 where new campers may see and be able to contact us. It's also there as a reminder to the rangers. DARLENE, WOULD YOU LIKE TO CALL THEM AND ASK FOR ADDRESSES OF CAMPERS TO SEND THE FLYERS TO, EITHER BY MAIL OR E-MAIL? PERHAPS, IF THEY CANNOT RELEASE NAMES/CONTACT INFO, THEY WOULD FORWARD THE FLYERS BY E-MAIL TO CAMPERS. I KNOW WE CANVASSED (YOU AND LARRY WERE INCREDIBLE), BUT KERI AND I HAVE BOTH THOUGHT AGAIN, IT WOULD TAKE ONLY MISSING ONE AND THAT ONE COULD'VE "RESCUED" HER.


3. I am going to canvas downtown Waxhaw, the businesses. I will re-tell our story, correct the rumor that she was shot, etc. and just DO IT AGAIN! I'm going to work it into our schedule as I can, but hope to do it as soon as I can.


4. With regard to the woman who saw a man bring a rescued Golden into the vet, I am making some additional calls. I don't know how much I can accomplish, but I will try....


5. I will visit Mariella who called after the Lancaster News letter to the editor. I talked with her extensively and do not believe she saw Roxie, but I will do one more check to rule it out. 


*I just wanted to share with you all that sometimes when we are most desperate something happens–––it's that eleventh hour thing. I am asking God to hear our desperate hearts and help us now like never before. I trust His love for us and for Roxie, even when I don't understand...


Veronica*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*From Veronica Today*

*From Veronica Today:*

WE HAVE A VERY VIABLE SIGHTING. ACTUALLY THIS DOG HAS BEEN SEEN 4 
TIMES. I RECEIVED A CALL FROM A WIXE LISTENER. 

*Note from Karen:* I hesitated to post this because I don't want to give anyone false hope, but at the same time, we all need to HOLD out HOPE for finding Roxie!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I will keep looking for updates and keep hoping that Roxie is found, while those that are out their looking for her still have hope.
Thank you for posting the update.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

How sad, I hope they find her soon she has been on the run for far too long.....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hope Roxie is found safe and sound soon!!! Way too long without her mommy and daddy..........


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> *From Veronica Today:*
> 
> WE HAVE A VERY VIABLE SIGHTING. ACTUALLY THIS DOG HAS BEEN SEEN 4
> TIMES. I RECEIVED A CALL FROM A WIXE LISTENER.
> ...


Please let it be Roxie.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> *From Veronica Today:*
> 
> WE HAVE A VERY VIABLE SIGHTING. ACTUALLY THIS DOG HAS BEEN SEEN 4
> TIMES. I RECEIVED A CALL FROM A WIXE LISTENER.
> ...


I really hope it's Roxie!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Paws crossed here........


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Praying hard here!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Karen for keeping everyone updated as usual. I've been to busy emailing Rescues and vet etc.... and mailing letter to help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You're welcome*

You're welcome.

What I'm doing in comparison to you, Kathy, and Sandy is miniscule!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Veronica*

*We are all STILL LOOKING FOR ROXIE
HERE IS an update from Veronica-along the way the Roxie team has managed to save many animals while searching for Roxie:*
Hello All, 


Karen, I am hearing all about your wonderful detective work, as well as your computer genius! Thank you so much. THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


This dog in the picture below has a tail and the dog at the camp does not, for sure. The tail is cropped. There is a ticking, a "bib", similar to this. The dog has blue eyes and smaller ears. It has white on its paws, probably more than this dog does. I WENT TO THE CAMP TONIGHT. AGAIN, THE BLUE HEALER MET ME. IT STAYS A GOOD DISTANCE AWAY, BUT IT WAS WAITING OR WATCHING FOR ME. WHEN I PULLED IN THE DRIVE, A KITTY JUMPED OUT OF ROXIE'S CRATE AND RAN. IT IS SILVER WITH WHITE PAWS AND LOOKED SMALLER TO ME, LIKE YOUNG. IT DID HAVE A FULLER LOOKING STOMACH THOUGH; THIS WAS ALL AT A QUICK GLANCE. Terry and Mari, I don't know what to do about this little one?


KERI, THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR TRIPS TO THE CAMP. I NOTICED THE SLEEPING BAG WAS FOLDED NICELY AND YOUR FOOD WAS INSIDE THE WHITE BOWL. SO, I KNOW ALL MY OTHER FOOD WAS EATEN. WHEN YOU GOT THERE, WAS THE FOOD INSIDE THE WHITE BOWL GONE, TOO, KERI?



SO, WHAT WE KNOW ABOUT THE CAMP IS THAT THERE IS A LOST OR ABANDONED BLUE HEALER. THERE WAS A GOLD DOG ONE NIGHT THAT TROTTED RIGHT BY THE TRAILER WITH THE BLUE HEALER FOLLOWING IT. AND THERE IS A KITTY; I THINK IT IS ONE THAT WAS NOT TAKEN BY THE ANIMAL CONTROL EARLIER WHEN OUR HEARTS WERE BROKEN. Karen and Ken, Darlene's neighbors, are there from now to or through Sunday. DARLENE, SHE OFFERED SO I GAVE HER SOME FOOD AND A BAG OF MICROWAVE POPCORN. SHE'LL FEED THE NEXT FEW DAYS. WILL YOU CALL HER AND CHECK IN WITH HER, DARLENE? I WILL GO, TOO, AS YOU NEED ME. I DO WANT TO SPEND THE NIGHT. 


CHERYL, I'LL TALK TO DARLENE AND WE'LL DO THE FLYER/FINAL TONIGHT. I'LL E-MAIL ALL OF US SAYING THIS IS THE "FINAL" SO WE KNOW TO USE IT. MY ADDRESS IS VERONICA KELSO/4600 RED TAIL HAWK LN. /WAXHAW, NC 28173. YES, YES, IT WOULD BE WONDERFUL IF YOU COULD CANVAS THIS WEEK-END. I've been at my mom's, but am home and will look for your e-mail regarding canvassing! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HOLLY WENT TWO DAYS AGO TO LAURA MINSK OF CAROLINA PAWS. SHE IS HEART WORM NEGATIVE AND WILL SOON RECEIVE HER VACCINATIONS AND BE SPAYED. Honestly, even though I've rescued for over 12 years and said good-bye to so many animal friends, it was particularly hard to say good-bye to Holly. She has a very loving, very sweet heart, and we all miss her very much. Thanks to Roxie, Holly was found and saved!


Ronda, thank you so very much for your prayers for Joyce. To see her on your prayer list, as well as Roxie, makes me cry. I am deeply grateful. Joyce's fever is gone and her blood pressure is good. We don't know yet if the surgeries are working. We believe for her and with her and choose to be strong.


THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME, WITH MY INABILITY TO BE ONLINE ANSWERING E-MAILS. I AM IN AWE OF ALL OF YOU––SUCH INCREDIBLE PEOPLE, STRANGERS I NOW CALL MY FRIENDS. I KNOW WE DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY WE DON'T HAVE ROXIE YET, BUT I TRUST THERE IS A REASON, MANY OF THEM... I KNOW WE ALL ARE DOING WHAT OUR HANDS FIND TO DO WITH ALL OF OUR MIGHT!


Terry, I am very happy to write your letter. Please call me!


KAREN, SANDY, KATHY, I WILL TRY TO GET A PHOTO OF THE BLUE HEALER SOON. KERI MAY BEAT ME TO IT!!! 


Veronica


On Jan 14, 2010, at 4:00 PM, Karen M. Van Swearingen wrote:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.lassiecomehomenc.org/ld.html


Shore Rd/Griffin Rd (Rural Hall/Tobacoville) #LD09409

Sex: Female
Breed: Lab/Blue Heeler Mix
Color: Black/White Speckled
Age: 2.5 yrs 
Weight: 50 lbs 
Contact Information: 789-7900
416-1846
She was last seen on 09-12-09 wearing a collar.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I've always wondered *where do these dogs go???* 
How is it they just vanish into thin air never to be seen again?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

It's possible someone stole her, or someone took her in not knowing that people are missing her and looking for her.

It might be someone who doesn't go on the computer and look at Craigslist, FidoFinder, Petfinder, Petharbor, all the Lost and Found Dog Sites.


HERE IS THE LATEST FLYER OF ROXIE, WHO IS 13 MONTHS OLD AND LOST IN NORTH CAROLINA OR SOUTH CAROLINA AS WAXHAW IS ON THE BORDER.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I've often wondered if she *is* with a new family, a family or someone transient who seeing she was lost and friendly, picked her up along the road somewhere. 
Roxie may be hundreds of miles away from where she was lost and there won't be a clue unless someone finds her chip if they even look , or gets curious enough to look up the information........and be honest enough to say something.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Yes, it is possible someone took her in, picked her up and she could be hundreds of miles away.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, she could be hundreds of miles away and with someone. Sandy and I will be contacting vets along the Waxhaw to Florida route. We will send them the flyers and have them be on the lookout.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

When was the last known sighting of her - were they able to confirm it was her?

I still see this and hunt the founds all the time. Lets hope she gets a scan at a vet an gets found.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

god bless...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

There have been so many sightings of Roxie, since early Nov. until maybe 2 wks. ago. Most were in "different areas, and most People swear it was her but when Veronica and Keri go to look they can't find her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Small Update*

here is a small update on Roxie, from Keri, who lives in North Carolina and is helping look for Roxie:

Hey Kathy,

I would go ahead and send. Do not know how good this new pic will be and it could be a week or so before I get it. They are camping this week at the camp ground. Keri
---- Kathy Coulter <[email protected]> wrote: 
> Should I wait to mail the flyer's???? I was going to send today, because they're almost done. Will you be making another fly er once you have this other picture? Wow, another sighting. That's great.
> 
> Thanks Kathy
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: [email protected]
> To: "Kathy Coulter" <[email protected]>, "Sandy Brinton" <[email protected]>, "Van Swearingen, karen" <[email protected]>, "VERONICA KELSO" <[email protected]>, "Darlene Shope" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, January 18, 2010 12:13:35 PM GMT -08:00 US/Canada Pacific
> Subject: Re: Mailing flyers
> 
> Hey team,
> 
> Yes, the more recent picture idea sounds like a good one. Thank you Kathy.
> 
> Also, we may soon be getting another recent picture of Roxie! 
> I went to the camp earlier today and spoke with a couple of campers familiar with Roxie's story.
> One of the regular campers, Shannon said she has a picture of Roxie on her home computer. It was taken just prior to her running away. She will email the picture to me. She said it is a full body shot of Roxie lying down after playing with 3 year old son. They said Roxie is such a wonderful dog and loves kids. They feel awful that she is still missing. They will continue to look out for her.
> 
> Also the cattle dog that has been hanging out at the camp does belong to a family who live a few houses down from the camp entrance. Their next door neighbor will let them know she has been spending time at the campround. 
> 
> Did not see the cats today, but sure they are still there. All food was gone, an animal has definately been sleeping in the crate. I will continue to feed the cats and check on the camp until we can find a home for them. 
> 
> *Also, Darlene just called and said there has been another Roxie sighting., just a few houses down from mine. All the latest sightings are within a couple miles from my house. I'll keep you posted. Thank you. Keri *


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Come on Roxie, please walk up to someone!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

We kinda have a feeling she has and someone hasn't had her scanned.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest update from Veronica*

Latest Update from Veronica:

He is very young, pup like. I think the other dog may be a litter mate. No, he's not neutered. I was so very disappointed, but that's ok. V


----- Original Message -----
Subject: Dog Sighting Near Keri on Potter

Dear All,



Yesterday Johnnie and Peter and I, along with Sam, our Golden, went to Daniel Rd. near Keri's. We did so because Keri knew where several dogs were near her home–––dogs that could be the golden that Leslie (the last very viable sighting) saw in her front yard.


THERE WE FOUND A SMALL GOLDEN MIX, very young pup,WHITE ON CHEST WITH WHITE TIPPED TAIL. BUT THE DOG IS A MALE AND IS NOT ROXIE. BOTH KERI AND I WOULD'VE BEEN TAKING AND SCANNING THIS DOG OTHERWISE. THE DOG IS A STRAY THAT SHOWED UP WITH ANOTHER DOG AT A MAN NAMED "DONNY'S" HOUSE AROUND THANKSGIVING. I'VE INCLUDED (POOR) IMAGES OF THE DOG. I DIDN'T GET PICTURES OF THE OTHER DOG.-who I think could be his littermate. ITS COAT WAS FUZZIER AND ITS EARS ARE ERECT. IT'S ALSO A LIGHTER COLORED DOG.


This is sad and hard; I had so thought Leslie's description fit Roxie. Keri is going to forward these images to Leslie to be sure.


Many thanks,


Veronica

*
PS We went back to the camp again as well. No new news to report there.*


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Prayers are going up for Roxie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessa*

Tessa and all:

A girl in Cary, N.C., found a Golden Ret. Female and I am hoping against hope
that it MIGHT be Roxie. There are similarities, but there are also differences in this dog.

We really need prayers. Michelle is taking this girl to be rescanned today for a microchip..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest update*

Latest Update:

This week we found two dogs that looked similar to Roxie. One is in Athens, GA-4 hours from Waxhaw and was pregnant, so she has been ruled out and another that looks like Roxie was found by a kind lady in Lumberton, N.C., that is about 3 hours from Waxhaw. Darlene, Roxy's mom, will be calling this lady tonight.

For now the Roxie team continues to look daily mostly online at all of the lost and found Sites.

*here is another picture of Roxie!!!

CALL VERONICA IN WAXHAW, NC AT: 704-843-7982 
OR DARLENE, ROXIE'S MOM, IN FL AT: 904-708-3351*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FROM VERONICA-Another sighting-could it be Roxie?*

From Veronica-another sighting-could it be Roxie?

I had begun writing this yesterday before our sighting. I spoke with Susan/the lady very late last night. I sent all of our Roxie pictures to her and her husband. SHE FEELS 85% CHANCE THIS IS HER. *KEEP IN MIND, THOUGH, THAT SHE DOESN'T KNOW IF THIS IS A MALE OR FEMALE.*

*PLEASE PRAY. I WILL GO SOMETIME TODAY (SHE STAYS UP ALL HOURS AND SLEEPS UNTIL 10:00) AND TAKE SAM, MY GOLDEN, ALONG WITH PETER (4) AND JOHNNIE, FOOD AND SLIP LEADS. WE'LL SEE IF WE CAN PULL HER OUT. PLEASE, PLEASE PRAY.*

I have a tentative studio recording tonight and am finishing a script for it, so I'm going to have to really hustle...


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

We're still not giving up. Just waiting for the weather to clear up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Not giving up*

Darlene and Larry -Roxie's parents are supposed to be coming to North Carolina this week. Darlene had a stroke and that is why she and Larry had to go back to Florida.

We aren't giving up. Still looking for little Roxie!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How sad. I really thought I'd find out she'd been found!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Roxie's parents Darlene and Larry are back in North Carolina for a week.
They are going to check all the shelters, and walk in the woods, etc.
A woman on Craigslist for Richmond, VA, found a Golden Ret. Mix and a hound the other day and we are HOPING that it could be Roxie, even though it's 3-4 hrs. from Waxhaw. Lots of description Cindy gave fits Roxie. She is going to take pics of her and send and also will take her to vet to check for microchip.

*Remember, call: Veronica at: 704-843-7982, should you come across anyone fitting Roxie's description!!*


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Praying for a miracle!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my just seen this, hope she is found, miracles do happen!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying so hard for Roxie to be found. I have thought alot about her with all this cold weather and snow. Hopefully this will be the news we have all been praying for.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Small Update*

Small Update on Roxie from Wed., Feb. 18th:

Hey all,

I talked to Veronica early this morning, I apologize for just now getting this update out to everyone.
Veronica was picking up Darlene this morning, heading to the shelters, going to the barn to pick up more flyers that Cheryl printed up for them to pass out. They are hoping to canvass more today also.

That's all I know for now!
S


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Any new update? Still praying for Roxie!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

any new newsÉ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No news*

No news at all on Roxie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

ROXIE has never been found. 

All of us who have been looking for her whether online or hands on are just heartbroken, but we will continue to check Craigslist, Petharbor, Petfinder, Lost and Found Pets in N.C. 2009, Lost Pets SOS, FidoFinder. 
Her parents, Darlene and Larry, are devastated* and are offering a $1,000 reward for Roxie's safe return!
PLEASE CALL DARLENE AT: B]
904-708-3351
Email: [email protected]*


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

There's still no word on this sweet girl. Ads are still being placed on craigslist every now and then. You would think with all the hard work we did she would have been found. But still praying she will find her way home!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

News? Prayers are with Roxie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No news*

NO NEWS

Her parents are still looking for her!

*RAQUEL: Darlene Roxie's Mom has been trying to reach the Humane Society to see if Honey might be Roxie and cannot.
Please send me the name and phone number of someone she can call and also is HOney Microchipped? Roxie was Microchipped and Roxie was spayed also.*
Karen [email protected]


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Was Roxie every found??? I think about her often, but never knew wether she was found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

No, Roxie, was NEVER FOUND.


----------

